# EKG Medical Necessity



## LizM01 (May 20, 2011)

I work in a primary care physician's office that performs many Pre-Operative Exams.  In reviewing Medicare's Medical Necessity list for EKG I found that the Pre-Op dx codes are not on the list.  Can any one tell me if there is a different DX code I can use for the Pre-Op EKG that is required by the hospital and/or specialist physicians?

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (May 20, 2011)

If there is no cardio condition noted in the physicians note then no you will have to use the V72.8x code for pre op and Medicare will probably not pay for it.


----------

